# Permission for new agricultural building?



## Foradarede (Aug 25, 2013)

Hello

I am now very familiar with Portugal and what is available here, and pretty much clued up on the limitations of building here.

But I just wanted to see if anybody here knows the process for putting up a small agricultural building on rustic land?

I read elsewhere on this forum that the law allows for agricultural buildings of up to 30m2 that includes one sleeping space, and someone tells me that planning permission etc is a lot easier and cheaper for an agricultural building than for a legal habitation.

Anyone know please? Thank you.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

It may well vary from area to area & possibly case by case but for what it's worth, I built a brick animal shelter last year & was told that under 10 m2 doesn't need planning permission & everything over that does. - The land is urbano though & not rustica.


----------



## Foradarede (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi TravellingMan

Thanks for your reply.

So you built your brick barn of 10m2 on urban land.

Was that self-build, or were you required to use a builder?

Did anyone check how it was built, during or afterwards?

Were you given a set of rules to follow or stipulations of any kind?

Thank you!


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

It's actually made of concrete blocks rather than brick & roof is the aluminium & foam sandwich material with one door, one window and a closeable pop hole and although I didn't actually do it myself, it was done by a friend of mine who is an (English) bricky. - I also fenced the entire field.

Noo-one came to see anything either before or after the build and no rules or stipulations of any kind. 

I was told if it's 10 m2 or less, I could build whatever I wanted, wherever I wanted.


----------



## Foradarede (Aug 25, 2013)

Very interesting. Thanks for that.

Now I just have to find out whether the same (using natural materials) is possible on rustic land. Anyone know?


----------



## Foradarede (Aug 25, 2013)

I've just seen on a forum on a different website on a similar subject: Back in 2011 Derek responds to someone's query about building a BBQ seating area etc., by saying that in Tomar you can build up to 20m2 in any material without planning permission. No mention of urban or rustic though, so I suppose I will need to take a trip to the Câmara to ask.

:fingerscrossed:


----------

